# Collection Sequence of Photos doesn´t synchronies in order to LG mobil



## Annabell (May 11, 2015)

Hi there, 

I am using LG as a presentation tool for my clients on the IPad. 
Therefore I need the photos within th collection in the right order.
Unfortunately when I synconies the collection to the Ipad, the sequence of the photos is different to the sequence on my computer.

How can get this right?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## clee01l (May 11, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. Sort order is a function of the Filesystem. In OS X and LR there are several sorting options based upon metadata (file name being the most common)  LR also offers a user custom sort, but this order is only applied in LR.   
The iPad is limited by the iOS filesystem and this (I believe) Only offers File Name.   Lightroom Mobile does not have an included sort capability and relies upon the iOS filesystem.  While this appears to be a shortcoming, it may in fact be a limitation imposed by Apple and the iOS API. 

Probably the solution that will work for you (I can't test it atm) is to rename the images in the collection in the sorted order so that the name includes a sequence number that reflects the sorted order of the collection.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 11, 2015)

There are in fact several different sort options on the iPad, which also includes Custom Order. Open the collection in the grid view, then tap on the Collection name (top centre), then down at the bottom of the drop-down will be the current sort order (usually Capture Time). Tap on the current order name, and there'll be another list to show the available sort options. Tap on one to select.


----------



## Annabell (May 19, 2015)

Hi Jim Wilde, thank you for that! Works perfectly now! Best, Annabell


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 19, 2015)

Good to hear. Thanks.


----------

